# New Pics Of Cassie



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Cassie is still growning lots so i though id put few more recent pic up..............................


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks...............


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> can you get some of her standing...
> 
> coat & frame wise she is a lot like my jimbo...


will do it now


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

gettin photo of cassie stood isnt as easy as it sounds she think im asking her to play and dancing round like a fool these are the best i can do lol excuse the back yard we were in the middle of sorting our house when i got pregnant with the youngest so it all went on hold till i went bk to work


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely looking dog.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics shes lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow, she is growing fast,, beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

got some sneaky snaps of her stood it was a challenge lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Lovely looking dog.





dh.dti said:


> Great pic's claire...





vixenelite said:


> great pics shes lovely





colliemerles said:


> wow, she is growing fast,, beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,


thanks...............


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

She's a great looking lass, just like a teddy bear. I have stroked an adult Akita and I was surprised how soft their fur really is.

Sue


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

sskmick said:


> She's a great looking lass, just like a teddy bear. I have stroked an adult Akita and I was surprised how soft their fur really is.
> 
> Sue


she is soft n loves being stroked


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

She one hell of a lovely lookin dog clair


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> She one hell of a lovely lookin dog clair


One couldnot say better!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pics - what lines is she?


----------

